# Overriding Fan Control



## Neolistic (May 10, 2005)

Is there any negative effects of making your fan speeds run at 100%. My fan speeds are currently in total running @ 54%. If i override it too 100% can something bad happen that i don't know of? I currently have a 460v power supply so power isn't a issue.


----------



## gR3iF (May 11, 2005)

0o the only thing that can happen is that your ears could fall of
but in generall no the fans are designed to run over 400000 hours  100% so hf with sound


----------



## Neolistic (May 11, 2005)

with that said, does making it 100% improve performance at all since it will be cooler?


----------



## gR3iF (May 11, 2005)

hm it will be cooler but for stock clocks there is no improvement for ocing there is a bit maybe 10 mgh


----------

